# Blimey



## bristol_citizen (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone seen the long list for the inaugural Paul Foot Awards for Investigative and Campaigning Journalism?

It's here.

Myself and Bristolian will be sleeping smugly tonight...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 4, 2005)

excellent - well done chaps


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice one fellers - got to pass those digging skills on - serious idea, not been a book since SC decades ago. AK will publish a short guide type thing i'm sure.


----------



## flimsier (Oct 4, 2005)

Well done.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## WasGeri (Oct 5, 2005)

Excellent - well done!


----------



## easy g (Oct 5, 2005)

nice one


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, congratulations!


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 14, 2005)

Heh heh! Someone at the council is pretty narked: 



			
				a spokesperson for the city council said:
			
		

> "[The Bristolian] never once phoned this office, or indeed any council office, to find out if the stories they heard down the pub were true before they printed them, so if they can win a journalism award, I could probably win a Nobel Prize and may give it a go next year."


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 14, 2005)

Awww...


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 14, 2005)

They look almost respectable in that photo!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 14, 2005)

"d'you think i should lose the waistcoat?"

"no, i think you should _burn_ the waistcoat, because if you lose it, you might find it again..."


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 14, 2005)

God, Ian Bone hasn't worn at all well has he? First time I've seen him since 1982 when he ranted at me on a train all the way from Swansea to London.


----------

